# Violet and the Oompa Loompa



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Last year's costumes.



















And ignore the silliness of my friends in this one. Just wanted to show the full shot of my Violet suit.


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

I opted for no blue makeup on my hands because I was periodically replacing food throughout the party and it was impractical. I agonized over that decision. haha...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, ha! That's great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That blueberry pie gets you every time


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great fun pics!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

So cool!


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is the base of the Violet costume.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Neat, nice job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like you guys had fun! Love the idea and how it turned out!


----------

